# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  شرح فلاش هاتف الكاتيل OT-7041D

## ilyass258

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام   اقدم لكم طريقة عمل فلاش هاتف الكاتيل OT-7041D   الفلاشة والبرنامج مرفقين تحت وصف الفيديو فرجة ممتعة ولا تبخلوا علينا بالاشتراك في القناة و ظغط زر اعجاب ليصلكم كل جديد

----------


## البحيرى

شكرااااااااااااااااا

----------

